# Is it hard finding a job as an EMT-B?



## XrAdEr (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a 19 year old male currently taking my EMT class and I am located in Los Angeles, California. I was wondering, after I take my national registry, then becoming certified as an EMT-B. Is it hard finding a job out there? I heard ambulance companies are always hiring but I am not too sure.

The reason I am mainly asking this question is because I am afraid that after becoming certified, I will not be able to find a job. Therefore wasted a bunch of money and time. 

What I want to do: I want to become certified as an EMT, then work as one for a few years, then head to paramedic school.

Thank you everyone for taking your time reading my post. Any help is truly appreciated.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 4, 2012)

XrAdEr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a 19 year old male currently taking my EMT class and I am located in Los Angeles, California. I was wondering, after I take my national registry, then becoming certified as an EMT-B. Is it hard finding a job out there? I heard ambulance companies are always hiring but I am not too sure.
> 
> ...



From reading other threads similar to this ca is overs saturated with emts. Most companies pay very little and offer few to no benefits because you are a dime a dozen emt. You can be easily replaced. Some people find a job fast some take months to years depending on their situation.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Oct 5, 2012)

It depends on where you want to work.  From what I've heard, if you're in California, you're pretty much SOL.

But there are plenty of rural areas that lack EMTs and will take someone fresh out of school to help staff the squads.  Heck, some of them will take people who walk in with no schooling and pay for it!

It all depends on the market in which you want to work.


----------



## Shepard (Oct 5, 2012)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> If you're in California, you're pretty much SOL.



Yuuup. You can find a job if you go above and beyond and make connections and apply apply apply. From what I heard of LA.... there can be fly by night companies that'll spring up. Be careful. Good luck!


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 5, 2012)

start in a rural area and work your way to the city, I used to drive 2 hours for work but finally got a place nearby and will probably be here for a couple years before applying with the local agency in my city. 

rural areas are not bad and you often get to do way more compared to a BLS in city, of course they might see more action than you but you might use your skills more than they would. in rural areas there is no ALS back up and fire is strictly fire and car crashes (emt-b? whats that) they can help extricate but thats about it.


----------



## Always BSI (Oct 5, 2012)

It took me about a year and a half before I actually got hired here in Southern California. Yes I did apply everywhere, email after, call, etc etc It was pretty frustrating at times but I didn't give up.

Also read my sig because it speaks the truth.

:rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2012)

Keep in mind, an age under 21 also can present a problem. You're too young to be insurable a lot of the time


----------



## MMiz (Oct 6, 2012)

Moved to EMS Employment.


----------



## eaglstock1 (Oct 7, 2012)

*acadian ambulance orientation*

can anyone tell me how is acadian ambulance orientation


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 7, 2012)

eaglstock1 said:


> can anyone tell me how is acadian ambulance orientation



I suggest starting a new thread with this question. You might want to search for previously posted info on Acadian as well.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 7, 2012)

@ the OP- If you want to go to Paramedic school, you need to move out of LA. Southern NM has a few agencies that are hurting for people, as does northern NV and eastern and northern AZ.

If you're going to make EMS a career, you have  to be prepared to move to where the jobs are.


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 7, 2012)

XrAdEr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a 19 year old male currently taking my EMT class and I am located in Los Angeles, California. I was wondering, after I take my national registry, then becoming certified as an EMT-B. Is it hard finding a job out there? I heard ambulance companies are always hiring but I am not too sure.
> 
> ...


 High turn over rate for EMT-B in our area bud. You'll have no problem. Put time and effort into getting on with a good company that does CCT/ET shifts so you'll have fun and learn from fire. Pay attention to your skills testing during your class. You WILL be tested on them when applying. In the LA area there are a ton of great places to apply. Look into AMR/CARE/MCcormick/Doctors/Lynch. Best of luck to you finishing your course and passing your reg.


----------



## hogwiley (Oct 8, 2012)

EMT Basic jobs are not only hard to find, but virtually non existent in many areas, including mine. The only way you are being hired as an EMT with no experience where I live is if your father owns an ambulance company.

EMS in general is an oversaturated field, and job prospects at all levels are grim I think. Like many people, I dont even consider EMS an actual career. Its something healthcare professionals do on the side or even as a hobby. Some people do this full time and thats it, but they probably dont make a whole lot of money, and started young and were willing to spend years doing it part time or volunteer before doing it for a living.

Then again like everything its not what you know, but who you know. So if you have a lot of EMS contacts maybe you could get lucky.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 8, 2012)

You are in Cali. Give up, move or go on to paramedic school.


----------

